
More steps to better code (2016) - mooreds
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/the-sourcegraph-test-v0-9-12-more-steps-to-better-code/
======
zakum1
The concept of powerful and simple code navigation can be mind blowing for
productivity. While modern editors have become slicker, I think that many have
lost the customisation from macros that made it so easy for emacs users to
create their own productivity workflows. Never the less, I will try
sourcegraph.

~~~
beliu
Fun fact: both Quinn and I (Sourcegraph cofounders) still use Emacs as our
primary editor :)

(But frankly, all other editors except Vim are great, too :P)

------
jdonaldson
TLDR: jump to def to death.

